# In Order of Stupidity - ads



## Jazzey (Dec 6, 2008)

In Order Of Stupidity...


In case you needed further proof that the human race is doomed through stupidity, here are some actual label instructions on consumer goods.

On a Sears hairdryer -- Do not use while sleeping. (Darn, and that's the only time I have to work on my hair).

On a bag of Fritos -- You could be a winner! No purchase necessary. Details inside. (the shoplifter special)?

On a bar of Dial soap -- "Directions: Use like regular soap." (and that would be how???.....)

On some Swanson frozen dinners -- "Serving suggestion: Defrost." (but, it's "just" a suggestion).

On Tesco's Tiramisu dessert (printed on bottom) -- "Do not turn upside down." (well...duh, a bit late, huh)!

On Marks & Spencer Bread Pudding - "Product will be hot after heating." (...and you thought????....)

On packaging for a Rowenta iron -- "Do not iron clothes on body." (but wouldn't this save me more time)?

On Boot's Children Cough Medicine -- "Do not drive a car or operate machinery after taking this medication." (We could do a lot to reduce the rate of construction accidents if we could just get those 5-year-olds with head-colds off those forklifts.)

On Nytol Sleep Aid -- "Warning: May cause drowsiness..." (and...I'm taking this because???....)

On most brands of Christmas lights -- "For indoor or outdoor use only." (as opposed to...what)?

On a Japanese food processor -- "Not to be used for the other use." (now, somebody out there, help me on this. I'm a bit curious.)

On Sainsbury's peanuts -- "Warning: contains nuts." (talk about a news flash)

On an American Airlines packet of nuts -- "Instructions: Open packet, eat nuts." (Step 3: maybe, uh...fly Delta?)

On a child's Superman costume -- "Wearing of this garment does not enable you to fly." (I don't blame the company. I blame the parents for this one.)

On a Swedish chainsaw -- "Do not attempt to stop chain with your hands or genitals." (Oh my God...was there a lot of this happening somewhere?)


----------



## Daniel (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: In Order of Stupidity- ads*

Hilarious


----------



## NicNak (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: In Order of Stupidity- ads*

:hissyfit:  I wanna be able to fly like Superman!!!

Don't you just love the frozen pizza's that have the baking instructions on the bottom and the do not turn over warning?    :fool:

Good one Jazzey!  I laughed hysterically!


----------



## Lana (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: In Order of Stupidity- ads*

LOL!  Love it!  Thanks, Jazzey!


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: In Order of Stupidity- ads*

...thought we could all use a little laugh tonight!


----------



## Meg (Dec 7, 2008)

Hehe, these were stuck up in the kitchenette at work for ages until the renovation and I read them at least once a week.  They're still funny, though!! The superman costume one is definitely my favourite


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 7, 2008)

The superman one is my favorite too (but the chainsaw is a close second)


----------



## sister-ray (Dec 7, 2008)

those are really funny thanks Jazzey


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 7, 2008)

Glad you liked them Sister-Ray


----------



## Eye Stigmata (Dec 7, 2008)

Oh my word....Who are these people writing this stuff on products?
Betcha they probably didn't get their high school diploma?? lol...


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 7, 2008)

...worse...well paid business people...


----------



## white page (Dec 8, 2008)

> On a child's Superman costume -- "Wearing of this garment does not enable you to fly." (I don't blame the company. I blame the parents for this one.)


love it , just love it


----------

